# Which YouTuber (fitness) do you dislike, and why?



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

As the title says


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Surely as you had this idea you have one so you get the ball rolling and go first?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

I really dislike "hodge twins"


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kali Muscle


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

I used to like Lui Marco. Now I think he's borderline f*cking psychopath!!


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Also Jeff Seid used to like him before I found out he was juicing himself when he claimed to be natty -_- acts like a D I C K to!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hodge Twins - Pair of tw4ts

Kali Muscle - Is a tw4t


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to like Elliott Hulse but have been really disappointed by all his philosophical BS lately. The guy got carried away with himself.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

SK50 said:


> I used to like Elliott Hulse but have been really disappointed by all his philosophical BS lately. The guy got carried away with himself.


Yeah what happened to him haha.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I used to like Elliott Hulse but have been really disappointed by all his philosophical BS lately. The guy got carried away with himself.


Elliot Hulse is the dude ??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> I really dislike "hodge twins"


I'm sure they dislike you too.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> I really dislike "hodge twins"












don't know, i dont sub to ppl i find annoying lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ian McCarthy. Gives BS advice (eat all of your protein in one sitting, then make the rest of your meals carbs and fats, for example) and calls out other YTers for no reason. Doesn't look like he lifts either, despite the fact he's short with really short limbs so should look bigger more easily. He seems to think he's huge though.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Harrison Twins, the 'hanging out the back of models' comment, sealed their fate for me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I said:


> Ian McCarthy. Gives BS advice (eat all of your protein in one sitting' date=' then make the rest of your meals carbs and fats, for example) and calls out other YTers for no reason. Doesn't look like he lifts either, despite the fact he's short with really short limbs so should look bigger more easily. He seems to think he's huge though.[/quote']
> 
> erm.. you could do that, if you really wanted.. and it would make feck all difference to your gains. what people seem to not realise is that your food is not instantly absorbed the moment you eat it. If i ate 200g of steak for breakfast, 500g carbs for lunch, 200g fats for dinner.. guess what.... my body still got what it needs, and even more unbelievable is that all 3 would be sat in my digestive system all being absorbed and utilised as and when its needed. if you think you need a bunch of evenly spread out meals to make gains then I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> other than that, Ian is a cvnt, and so is that DianabolMan I faucking hate that ****


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> erm.. you could do that, if you really wanted.. and it would make feck all difference to your gains. what people seem to not realise is that your food is not instantly absorbed the moment you eat it. If i ate 200g of steak for breakfast, 500g carbs for lunch, 200g fats for dinner.. guess what.... my body still got what it needs, and even more unbelievable is that all 3 would be sat in my digestive system all being absorbed and utilised as and when its needed. if you think you need a bunch of evenly spread out meals to make gains then I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> other than that, Ian is a cvnt, and so is that DianabolMan I faucking hate that ****


Alright mate, bit ****ing aggressive lol... who said I like to balance meals out perfectly? If you wanna eat all your protein in one meal, that's likely fine. It is, however, pretty stupid to actually say it's BETTER because it makes for sustained release or some bollocks. I'm in the same boat as you, I think there's too much nitpicking with timings and stuff.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

@IGotTekkers is the dianabol man still active? ? You mind me asking, do you make any money from the whole you tube thing?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Hodge twins.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Wouldn't say i disliked any of them, fair play to them trying to make a living and promoting them selves, however hodgetwins presenting style annoys me, Kali muscles blatant lying about being "natty" and his attempts at being funny, nark me and any of the pretty boy "brah" crowd just isn't my thing.

Love Elliott Hulse even his "philosophical bull**it" i enjoy.

CT fletcher pumps me up, despite those fake natty claims.

Same goes for Mike Rishard

Those i don't like may have great info and good on them for inspiring folks, i personally just don't enjoy there individual styles.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I used to like Elliott Hulse but have been really disappointed by all his philosophical BS lately. The guy got carried away with himself.


Yeah, hahaha. He's a good bloke, but he's full of sh*t, I unsubbed a few month back!


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

staffs_lad said:


> Same goes for Mike Rishard


Lol, I found out t'other day that Mike Rashid is actually an alias and his real name is Cinque Glendy. He's a rapper from Phoenix and was recently arrested on a warrant for firing a gun at his ex's car in which his kids were also passengers. I always he was a proper, chilled out fellla. Seems he's a bit of a douche TBH.

He has a few rap vids on YT.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone who claims natty but is not. The best way to spot these people is the just keep spotting off natty natty natty all the time.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

HDU said:


> I'm sure they dislike you too.


Oh your funny


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm gonna go opposite here and just say that Chris Jones is definitely my favourite by a LONG way, he's so entertaining to watch lol

Dislike... well Elliot is getting some negative feedback here and I kinda feel the same way, won't say I dislike him but he's definitely fallen out of favor with me I am close to un-subbing


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Dislike -

Hodge twins

Nick Wright

Like -

Scooby - shame some horrible f*ckers messed with his personal life and he stopped his vids, really genuine guy it seemed

Gregg Plitt


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> erm.. you could do that, if you really wanted.. and it would make feck all difference to your gains. what people seem to not realise is that your food is not instantly absorbed the moment you eat it. If i ate 200g of steak for breakfast, 500g carbs for lunch, 200g fats for dinner.. guess what.... my body still got what it needs, and even more unbelievable is that all 3 would be sat in my digestive system all being absorbed and utilised as and when its needed. if you think you need a bunch of evenly spread out meals to make gains then I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> other than that, Ian is a cvnt, and so is that DianabolMan I faucking hate that ****


Ive heard that dianabol fella is a cvnt aswell

Apparently he touches kids and loves being bummed

Sometimes by 3 men/ladyboys at once!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I said:


> Alright mate' date=' bit ****ing aggressive lol... who said I like to balance meals out perfectly? If you wanna eat all your protein in one meal, that's likely fine. It is, however, pretty stupid to actually say it's BETTER because it makes for sustained release or some bollocks. I'm in the same boat as you, I think there's too much nitpicking with timings and stuff.[/quote']
> 
> I dont think anybody has ever said its 'better' to do that. What ian said is that the longer you go without nutrients, the more your body is gonna desperately absorb them when you do get some.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> @IGotTekkers is the dianabol man still active? ? You mind me asking, do you make any money from the whole you tube thing?


Yeah i still make vids from time to time. I could probably make a fair wage from adwords and a yt partnership but i ****ing hate the forced adverts on youtube so i refuse to sign up to it out of principal. And it also spurs youtubers into making as many videos as possible regardless of the content.. if you look at matt ogus for example he seems to be uploading 10+ videos a week sometimes and in those 10 vids there might be 1 minutes worth of content worth watching. Hodge twins just copy and remake the same videos over and over and have about 5 different channels of bull****. Cant blame them though, the bigger youtubers are making 6 figures a year, and even the smaller ones are makingba comfertable income.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

I just farted


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Good technique and motivator: Vicsnatural, Buff dudes, athlean-X

Number 1 hate: Michael Chang

Number 2 hate: Hodge Twins


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ben Pakulsiki

(Not sure on the spelling)

Very knowledgeable and gives very good and detailed advice


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> erm.. you could do that, if you really wanted.. and it would make feck all difference to your gains. what people seem to not realise is that your food is not instantly absorbed the moment you eat it. If i ate 200g of steak for breakfast, 500g carbs for lunch, 200g fats for dinner.. guess what.... my body still got what it needs, and even more unbelievable is that all 3 would be sat in my digestive system all being absorbed and utilised as and when its needed. if you think you need a bunch of evenly spread out meals to make gains then I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> other than that, Ian is a cvnt, and so is that DianabolMan I faucking hate that ****


Tekkers what have you been smoking? If this was the case then why does almost every bodybuilder on the planet and 100% of pro's have evenly spread out meals timed perfectly during the day?

I feel like you have just thought, "fck it, if its all in my stomach and enough of it is in there then it will be slowly released all day" whereas in fact take for example whey protein, if you drank a whey shake then it would be digested within 1.5hrs so consuming all your protein in one sitting is definitely not optimal and splitting your meals during the day is.


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

Furious pete.

The guy is a tank and his eating videos always impress.

If you haven't already check out Michael Phelps challenge


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mike Chang.

Although the way he advertises his videos is very good, think he gets over 1 million views with every video


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

HodgeTwins - If you watch one video, you've seen them all, as well as that don't actually know what they are talking about, tons of bro-science and myths.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Tekkers what have you been smoking? If this was the case then why does almost every bodybuilder on the planet and 100% of pro's have evenly spread out meals timed perfectly during the day?
> 
> I feel like you have just thought, "fck it, if its all in my stomach and enough of it is in there then it will be slowly released all day" whereas in fact take for example whey protein, if you drank a whey shake then it would be digested within 1.5hrs so consuming all your protein in one sitting is definitely not optimal and splitting your meals during the day is.


Thats pro bodybuilders, they are going to do be doing every tiny little thing they can to help.. even if its not really necassary.. how many pro bodybuilders are there vs normal gym goers that want to make gains? Pros do alot of stupid pointless ****, some still even taper and down dbol doses.. for what reason, other than its just because its what theyv always been told is correct. If you actually look into biology and nutritional science rather than bodybuilder nutritional 'tradition' you'll see that alot of what people think to be true is absolute bollox. If your belly is full of food and you drink a whey shake you really think that in 1.5 hours that protein is all used up and absorbed?? Lol. Who told you that?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats pro bodybuilders, they are going to do be doing every tiny little thing they can to help.. even if its not really necassary.. how many pro bodybuilders are there vs normal gym goers that want to make gains? Pros do alot of stupid pointless ****, some still even taper and down dbol doses.. for what reason, other than its just because its what theyv always been told is correct. If you actually look into biology and nutritional science rather than bodybuilder nutritional 'tradition' you'll see that alot of what people think to be true is absolute bollox. If your belly is full of food and you drink a whey shake you really think that in 1.5 hours that protein is all used up and absorbed?? Lol. Who told you that?


But aren't we all....ok maybe a lot of us doing loads of tiny things to help? I don't really understand the question "how many pro bodybuilders are there vs normal gym goers that want to make gains?" Surely they all do?

Mate maybe bodybuilders back in the day did a lot of pointless sh1t but nowadays there is so much information and science out there readily available I think it actually reflects in the physiques we see today that in fact bodybuilders do a lot of things perfectly and have teams of people behind them to help them make the right decisions to achieve maximal benefit.

To be honest I have been listening and reading to a hell of a lot of Layne Norton recently and the guy has far too many qualifications to list.

Im sure if you have a belly full of food then the absorption might be slower but I never said a belly full of food in my example.

I mean come on im sure I could go searching to find the science to back my argument up but you must admit that eating all your protein, carbs and fats for the day in 3 separate meals will be nowhere near as beneficial or enjoyable as eating regular balanced meals timed during the day?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This explains it quite nicely Tekkers:

Another important point made in some more recent studies, is that Muscle Protein Synthesis (MPS) is increased in a dose-dependent fashion in response to protein. Therefore, it may be more useful to suggest a per meal protein intake in addition to a daily total. Since maximal muscle growth occurs due to an increase in MPS, it may be optimal to focus not only on total protein intake, but also frequency and amount of protein at each meal. In fact, in the most recent research it has been shown that MPS is maximally stimulated by 3-4g of the branch chain amino acid Leucine (or .05g/kg of Leucine), and that it can only be maximally stimulated every four to six hours. This research is the first of its kind in that it examines not only nitrogen balance, but the MPS gene-signaling effects of amino acids. Depending on protein source, it typically takes anywhere from 30-50g of protein to meet the 3-4g Leucine requirement. Based on the frequency MPS can be stimulated, this suggests an optimal protein intake for muscle growth close to 2.5-3.0g/kg (Norton et al, 2009). So, It would appear that higher than normally recommended protein intakes might be prudent for athletes looking to gain muscle mass or maintain it while dieting.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:



> But aren't we all....ok maybe a lot of us doing loads of tiny things to help? I don't really understand the question "how many pro bodybuilders are there vs normal gym goers that want to make gains?" Surely they all do?
> 
> Mate maybe bodybuilders back in the day did a lot of pointless sh1t but nowadays there is so much information and science out there readily available I think it actually reflects in the physiques we see today that in fact bodybuilders do a lot of things perfectly and have teams of people behind them to help them make the right decisions to achieve maximal benefit.
> 
> ...


Layne norton, alan aragon are the guys to listen to. Alan is one of the top in the field for sports nutrition and even he says meal timing is not very important. For example i just had my 1st meal of the day, beef stew and peas, that was 100g of protein, thats gonna be digesting at the same rate as 3 x 33.3g meals. Im not gonna see a difference in body composition from 1 meal over 3. Steak is some tough old stuff and thats gonna be in their digesting till tomorrow when i shiit it out lol. The majority of reserch points to meal timing not being of much importance to overall result. In terms of energy levels and bloat, lethergy etc that can certainly make a difference. But i still much prefer 2 to 3 meals per day than 6.

What i meant by the 1st point is that too many people worry about insignificant stuff such as meal timing. I for example when working as a chef if i didnt get a break for 6 hours and couldnt eat a meal for 6 hours i would go i to a depression thinking that my gains for the day were wasted and that i was losing muscle because i hadnt eaten my 35g of protein in 3 hours. I would plan my whole life around making sure i didnt miss meal time, it was utter ****e, now i eat when i want and as long as i get what i need in between waking up and going to bed then i know im progressing perfectly fine, and so will everybody else, pro's included. And there are actually quite alot of pro's that dont subscribe to the meal timing bs and do just fine


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This explains it quite nicely Tekkers:
> 
> Another important point made in some more recent studies, is that Muscle Protein Synthesis (MPS) is increased in a dose-dependent fashion in response to protein. Therefore, it may be more useful to suggest a per meal protein intake in addition to a daily total. Since maximal muscle growth occurs due to an increase in MPS, it may be optimal to focus not only on total protein intake, but also frequency and amount of protein at each meal. In fact, in the most recent research it has been shown that MPS is maximally stimulated by 3-4g of the branch chain amino acid Leucine (or .05g/kg of Leucine), and that it can only be maximally stimulated every four to six hours. This research is the first of its kind in that it examines not only nitrogen balance, but the MPS gene-signaling effects of amino acids. Depending on protein source, it typically takes anywhere from 30-50g of protein to meet the 3-4g Leucine requirement. Based on the frequency MPS can be stimulated, this suggests an optimal protein intake for muscle growth close to 2.5-3.0g/kg (Norton et al, 2009). So, It would appear that higher than normally recommended protein intakes might be prudent for athletes looking to gain muscle mass or maintain it while dieting.


Well i dont know what most of that meant but it sure sounded good :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Layne norton, alan aragon are the guys to listen to. Alan is one of the top in the field for sports nutrition and even he says meal timing is not very important. For example i just had my 1st meal of the day, beef stew and peas, that was 100g of protein, thats gonna be digesting at the same rate as 3 x 33.3g meals. Im not gonna see a difference in body composition from 1 meal over 3. Steak is some tough old stuff and thats gonna be in their digesting till tomorrow when i shiit it out lol. The majority of reserch points to meal timing not being of much importance to overall result. In terms of energy levels and bloat, lethergy etc that can certainly make a difference. But i still much prefer 2 to 3 meals per day than 6.
> 
> What i meant by the 1st point is that too many people worry about insignificant stuff such as meal timing. I for example when working as a chef if i didnt get a break for 6 hours and couldnt eat a meal for 6 hours i would go i to a depression thinking that my gains for the day were wasted and that i was losing muscle because i hadnt eaten my 35g of protein in 3 hours. I would plan my whole life around making sure i didnt miss meal time, it was utter ****e, now i eat when i want and as long as i get what i need in between waking up and going to bed then i know im progressing perfectly fine, and so will everybody else, pro's included. And there are actually quite alot of pro's that dont subscribe to the meal timing bs and do just fine


I see your point in what you have said here mate but its just when you said that having all your protein in one sitting, that's the bit I didn't agree with. Obviously meal schedules have to sort your lifestyle as well so I accept your method for that it is despite having to imagine you sh1tting out a steak :lol:



IGotTekkers said:


> Well i dont know what most of that meant but it sure sounded good :lol:


Hahaha that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

SK50 said:


> I used to like Elliott Hulse but have been really disappointed by all his philosophical BS lately. The guy got carried away with himself.


Agree with this. His earlier video's were full of great information and tips. Recently its just been a load of bullsh1t.

I quite enjoy watching videos by bios3training (Jerry Ward) these days.

I used to enjoy watching TigerFitness as well but recently his videos have been quite a waste.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Contest said:


> Agree with this. His earlier video's were full of great information and tips. Recently its just been a load of bullsh1t.
> 
> I quite enjoy watching videos by bios3training (Jerry Ward) these days.
> 
> I used to enjoy watching TigerFitness as well but recently his videos have been quite a waste.


I think they run out of ideas - there's only so many training topics they can do, I guess. Then once they get a following they start chasing youtube hit numbers to get ad revenue - ends up basically being spam.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff Seid - I don't hate him but the only video I saw of him he said "don't eat egg yolks because they have 4g carbs in them."

Wow.

For a bit of a laugh this guy is good -


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a massive fan of POG and beastmodes Chris Jones and the swole nerd Vince. Chris knows his stuff and i use his vlogs to sort out my form and it has helped over a period of 6 months, i find i can spend less time in the gym but make the same gains, or at least feel that those areas have been properly worked. The fact you see into every aspect of his life i guess you can make a connection and his presenting style is relaxed and entertaining comes across and a normal genuine and truthfully natty guy so i have much respect for what he has achieved as hes bigger than some of the juiced guys. I follow IIFYM and intermittent fasting style of diet so his methods suit me as well. He also gives away a lot of info free while still having to make a living from fitness.

Also a fan of Althean-X Jeff Cavalerie, very knowledgeable has the qualifications to back up the science and he's good at showing you what not to do and why certain things are a waste of time. Also like scooby.

The hodge twins are a kind of fitness channel parody, they still make me laugh but yes its the same ole shizzle every video and i know i'll soon get sick of it. They must be doing something right with 1 millions subs?

I'm not a fan of Marc Lobliner, as he seems more about the business and making money. And i hate Matt Oggis and that other guy he's with as they constantly rip of other channels ideas, i think chris jones rightly blew his cool over some of the material they were posting.


----------



## Theo1991 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Kali Muscle


Yes!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vince DelMonte is a total bellend.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Nick Wright has gone for power lifting now. I cant bring myself to like the guy, he comes across slightly arrogant.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

I watch

Furious Pete

POG - Chris Jones

Lex Griffin

Shaun Tompson

Maxx Chewning

Christian Guzman and his lovely mrs.

Subscribe to a couple others like hodgetwins, chelsea lifts...but im not too fussed with them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Layne norton, alan aragon are the guys to listen to. Alan is one of the top in the field for sports nutrition and even he says meal timing is not very important. For example i just had my 1st meal of the day, beef stew and peas, that was 100g of protein, thats gonna be digesting at the same rate as 3 x 33.3g meals. Im not gonna see a difference in body composition from 1 meal over 3. Steak is some tough old stuff and thats gonna be in their digesting till tomorrow when i shiit it out lol. The majority of reserch points to meal timing not being of much importance to overall result. In terms of energy levels and bloat, lethergy etc that can certainly make a difference. But i still much prefer 2 to 3 meals per day than 6.
> 
> What i meant by the 1st point is that too many people worry about insignificant stuff such as meal timing. I for example when working as a chef if i didnt get a break for 6 hours and couldnt eat a meal for 6 hours i would go i to a depression thinking that my gains for the day were wasted and that i was losing muscle because i hadnt eaten my 35g of protein in 3 hours. I would plan my whole life around making sure i didnt miss meal time, it was utter ****e, now i eat when i want and as long as i get what i need in between waking up and going to bed then i know im progressing perfectly fine, and so will everybody else, pro's included. And there are actually quite alot of pro's that dont subscribe to the meal timing bs and do just fine


you'll find Alan Aaron's recent work with Eric Helms actually states that protein dispersed evenly through the day is optimal


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Only YouTubers I can stand to watch are

SeanThompsonTV & Christian Guzman - and even then that becomes a massive struggle, don't find any of it enjoyable anymore - majority of them spend their time spinning their wheels and never making progress.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Jones - Because, I don't believe he is Natural!

Lui Marco - Because I think he is a Hater! makes irrelevant video's and just seems bitter.

Vince Del Monte - He's so up himself, he could probably suck his own and just comes across a prat.

Mark Lobliner - THIS IS BY FAR NO. 1 GUY IS ANNOYING AS HELLLLLL!!!!!!!!!! I cannot stand a vid of him for 30seconds, what a fcuk*** douchebag.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

NovemberDelta said:


> Jeff Seid - I don't hate him but the only video I saw of him he said "don't eat egg yolks because they have 4g carbs in them."
> 
> Wow.
> 
> For a bit of a laugh this guy is good -


haha video removed due to crosfit crying about it, got another link?


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

check out durian rider, he is a complete bellmer. high and mighty fruitarian diet douche bag.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Starz said:


> *Chris Jones - Because, I don't believe he is Natural! *
> 
> Lui Marco - Because I think he is a Hater! makes irrelevant video's and just seems bitter.
> 
> ...


Then you gotta hate them all...they all claim natty:whistling: Did you really think Kali Muscle was all natural..lol?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Starz said:


> Chris Jones - Because, I don't believe he is Natural!
> 
> *Lui Marco - Because I think he is a Hater! makes irrelevant video's and just seems bitter.*
> 
> ...


i hate that lui cnut as well. He's always bashing others and especially on gear use he must feel very inferior.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Rich piana - can't stand listening to him.

His latest trick on his FB page

"I've always been a fan of REAL food and always favoured it over meal replacement and shakes. Such as yams, oatmeal, and all those good kind of food we know. This is why I'm bringing out a new line of real food supplements"

His new range of real food supplements is yams and whatever else in powder form to mix with water. I mean wtf, doesn't make sense. His description was leading us to getting away from powder form or lab made food.

Also, he posted a picture of his big ass doing stretches on FB and his caption was something like "gotta always make sure you do your stretches, have to take care of your body as much as build it". First of all, take care of his body? In some of his videos he says "**** what the haters say, if I'm massive then I'm massive and I'm beating you". His haters tell him he is too big and will die early and whatever else hundreds of people on Facebook post about him. Secondly, my **** he stretches, just for the social media he posted that defo.

I could go on, but I won't


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> Then you gotta hate them all...they all claim natty:whistling: Did you really think Kali Muscle was all natural..lol?


Chris Jones, for me is on a different spectrum. He is a cool guy and everything, but he comes across as the ultimate Fitness advertising conman. The placid smile and ''you know who it is.......... CHRIS JONESSSSSSSS'' It's almost as with Chris, he rubs it in your face, like he thinks he's genuinely convinced his audience, he is indeed natural and that he knows nothing r.e. steroids. almost, like the smiling Cheshire Cat, but with Biceps. you catch my drift?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

zak007 said:


> i hate that lui cnut as well. He's always bashing others and especially on gear use he must feel very inferior.


He is indeed always bashing others. He is practically obsessed! with those, who use steroids and makes countless of video's r.e. Steroids & Testosterone? but, likes to state at the end he of it all, he has bigger balls *literally* guy for me seems a parasite, never really changed physique wise. How, he sits their and say's to people ''Do you even lift?'' when, he is so weak & fragile looking? I don't know. I'd be surprised, if he puts up 2 plates a side for a 1RM if am honest? and he's probably been lifting longer than my age. Guy is indeed, for me? that bit strange. I have found video's of him entertaining in the past, well at least the topics he discussed, but he is the kind of guy ''anyone more jacked than him? steroids, steroids, steroids.'' so to speak. The scenario, were he told Phil Heath he had bigger balls than him, made me laugh & cringe.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Lui Marco is a ****

Hogde twins are ****s

Chris Guzman is a ****, his bird is a hottie however, so i like him a bit.

Kali Muscle - borderline nutcase / makes him a bit interesting

Marc Lobiner - knows his stuff, looks good, shouts too much.

Rich Piana - love this guy, honest, defiantly uses synthol.

Mike Rashid or Cinque - guys top notch, love his mentality, was a criminal, don't care really,seems like a good guy now.

Matt Ogus - quite a oddball, but he's clever and provides good information

Steve Cook - not a total channel but not a bad word to say about him.

Jeff Sied - arrogent and doesn't even look that good, but he is a ladies man so points there

Boston Lyod - love his honesty, he's going to die quite young though.

All of the above claim natty or haven't disclosed .. besides Rich and Boston. That is what is annoying, if i made a channel i would just be honest.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

lewishart said:


> Lui Marco is a ****
> 
> Hogde twins are ****s
> 
> ...


I agree with practically everything you said. especially this :wub:


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Starz said:


> I agree with practically everything you said. especially this :wub:


 :beer:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Guzman's girl is phenomenal, no other word, hot as hot


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

It's got to be either

HodgeTwins - purely cannot stand them

Or

Rich Piana - full of sh*t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lui Marco..... skinny [email protected] 70kg calling people out wtf?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Kali muscle can't stand listening to him

I like Rich Piana & Bio3training


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is Jeff seid the guy who did a video with kai Greene and some other guy with no shirt on? All they said throughout the whole video was "aesthetics"... Well annoying.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Is Jeff seid the guy who did a video with kai Greene and some other guy with no shirt on? All they said throughout the whole video was "aesthetics"... Well annoying.


i just wanted kai to bitch slap him how embarrassing that video was


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awt said:


> i just wanted kai to bitch slap him how embarrassing that video was


Yeah it was awful. Don't think I watched it to the end.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Yeah it was awful. Don't think I watched it to the end.


its the way he jumps in on kai when hes talking, taking there tops off and that alon guy grunting with a plate a side lol


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Anything with Boston Lloyd or CT Fletcher. There are others but I never took note of the names.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

mike chang - he annoys the ***t out of me


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Jason blaha - Annoying as **** m8


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rob Riches. His hair, his workouts. His 'natty' bollox. Constant talking about paleo diet. Remember watching a video of him getting a subway n picking it all apart aswell


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Rob Riches. His hair, his workouts. His 'natty' bollox. Constant talking about paleo diet. Remember watching a video of him getting a subway n picking it all apart aswell


Strange looking little cvnt too.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mike O'Hearn. Self loving, hair piece wearing, claims to be natural lifelong and thinks that he's Superman. His dog is more interesting and always appears in his videos.

Hodgetwins are ok if not taken seriously.

Omar somebody or other. A tw at with a pony tail who spouts bullchit and talks to himself


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mark Lobliner-loud obnoxious pr**k, has nothing useful to say.

Loui Marco- What bodybuilding competitions has he won? Who is he to criticise anyone?

Kali Muscle- goes over the top with his 'fvck the haters' attitude, doesn't try to teach his audience anything, just talks about how great he is

Jason Blaha- zero charisma, boring to listen to, doesn't life heavy but acts like he is some powerlifting expert, lol.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Hodgetwins - great for your first month of training then become annoying and you realise they constantly contradict themselves

Jeff seid - wannabe zyzz, imo i think hes come off the juice now as his physique has declined compared to a year or 2 ago, self loving idiot

Mark lobliner - just this guys voice makes me turn off never mind the bs he talks

The channel that has definatley helped me the most is chris jones from POG, say what you like about him trying to sell stuff (guys gotta live) he gives out so much free advice that is clear and easy to follow and better then any other form videos i have seen.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

no idea why blaha has such a following

looks like chit and does not practice what he preaches


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lukehh said:


> Hodgetwins - great for your first month of training then become annoying and you realise they constantly contradict themselves
> 
> Jeff seid - wannabe zyzz, imo i think hes come off the juice now as his physique has declined compared to a year or 2 ago, self loving idiot
> 
> ...


 Hodgetwins now make chitloads of money out of YouTube but still contradict and repeat.They have made decent natural gains over the years though.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Vince from POG, seems like he does fcuk all but reaps the awards , looks creepy as hell with his weird eyes and glasses, has a nice merc , looks bloated constantly , seems Chris Jones does all the work. His GF looks like a money grabbing skank.

Sean Thompson??!! Guy is sponsored by gym shark :0

Skinny, gets info from Google, cr4p diet. IF anyone can get sponsored due to the amount of followers we have instead of the physique then we are all doomed.

Jeff seid, to55er

Lex fitness for me is on point, explains in detail his methods and proves it works for me.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kali muscle did what he had to do to suck people in "life's hard in prison i want to be a roll model for kids. Training can take them off the street" now he's showing what a true cvnt he is with with his shoutin and callin out literally everyone that watches his videos... Grown out of Hodge twins... Boring. Don't mind rich piana but I think pog are pretty good atm


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Jay2110 said:


> Kali muscle did what he had to do to suck people in "life's hard in prison i want to be a roll model for kids. Training can take them off the street" now he's showing what a true cvnt he is with with his shoutin and callin out literally everyone that watches his videos... Grown out of Hodge twins... Boring. Don't mind rich piana but I think pog are pretty good atm












Strong role model


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think Marc lobliner is brilliant! Annoyed me to **** when I first watched his videos but I like him now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Vince from POG.

Jason Blaha.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Arliquin said:


> Strong role model


g4p lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Lui Marco is a ****
> 
> Hogde twins are ****s
> 
> ...


are you insinuating christian guzman isnt natty? lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@bigaldevlin lol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rich Piana is incredibly honest at least about the cocktail of drugs he's taken since the age of 18.

And yet still people think that he talks garbage.


----------

